# 4 Ingredient Chicken Recipe



## JCook (Jul 7, 2006)

This is so easy and everything for the recipe are things that people usually have on hand.

Bacon Wrapped Chicken 

6 Boneless skinless chicken breasts
6 slices bacon ( I use peppered bacon)
1 can cream of mushroom 
1 cup sour cream 

Heat oven to 275. Wrap 1 slice of bacon around each chicken breast. Place in baking dish. Mix soup and sour cream and pour over chicken. Bake 2-2 1/2 hours or until done.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2006)

This sounds really good.  I always keep cream of mushroom soup on hand because it goes with so many things.

 Barbara


----------



## Constance (Jul 8, 2006)

My step-daughter makes that same dish, and it's yummy!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds delicious!!  We we use bechamele and sliced mushrooms in place of the soup, so I would have to rename it to 5 ingredient chicken, but hey who cares if it comes out good!!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 11, 2006)

That sounds great. I am going to add that to our family faves!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 11, 2006)

Minus the bacon, this is almost identical to a recipe I make that I adapted from a long-ago cookbook which called it "Chicken Parisienne".  

1 package (usually 2 or 3) chicken breast halves (with skin & bones)
1 can Cream of Mushroom soup (the regular, not the low or non-fat)
1 eight-ounce container sour cream
Dry sherry
1 can of mushroom pieces or a copule of handfuls of sauteed fresh button mushrooms
Paprika

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Place chicken breasts skin side down in oiled baking dish & bake for 30 minutes.  In a bowl combine soup, 1/2-3/4 soup can of dry sherry, & drained canned or sauteed mushrooms.  After the chicken has baked for the half hour, remove it from the oven, turn the pieces over, & pour the soup mixture over.  Return to oven & continue baking for another 30 minutes.  When done (check chicken by making a small cut near the bone to be sure juices are clear), remove baking dish from oven & remove chicken pieces to a platter & cover with foil to keep warm.  Scrape what's left in the baking dish into a saucepan & stir in sour cream.  Heat without allowing to boil in order to prevent curdling.  Pour over chicken & serve with white rice to absorb all that lovely sauce.  I usually accompany this with plain buttered carrots & a green salad. 

Oh - one thing I wanted to ask about JCook's recipe is that even at 275, 2 to 2-1/2 hours seems like an awfully long time to cook boneless skinless chicken breasts.  But since I've never made them that way, I can't judge.  It just sounds really long.


----------



## Constance (Jul 11, 2006)

Breezy, I don't know how long she does it for sure, my step-daughter cooks hers for quite a while. By the time it's done the meat just melts in your mouth. The whole texture of the meat is different...it's no longer "stringy", and is very moist. She bakes hers covered with foil, I think.


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

Breezy cooking

I have made this recipe many times and I always cook it at 275 for about 2 1/2 hours. It always comes out perfect and the chicken is really tender and juicy. I have never tried to up the temp. and shorter the time, because I don't think it would turn out the same. I guess it wouldn't hurt to try if you were in a time crunch though.


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

how much is there in one can of mushroom soup?


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

cara, 

There is 10.5 oz in the can of cream of mushroom.


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks, JCook.. now I have to find out, how many ml that is ;o)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

JCook said:
			
		

> cara,
> 
> There is 10.5 oz in the can of cream of mushroom.


 
which means just about 300ml.  As I mentioned above, you can use bechamelle + chopped/sliced mushrooms for any recipes that calls for cream of mushroom soup...


----------



## cara (Jul 12, 2006)

Licia, I just found out myself, but thanks ;o)
I think I will rather try your version, as I don`t know if I get canned mushroomsoup here in G...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> Licia, I just found out myself, but thanks ;o)
> I think I will rather try your version, as I don`t know if I get canned mushroomsoup here in G...


 
Witte, cara!!  Personally I prefer this way, creamier and more robust mushrooms flavour... just sautè the mushrooms before blending with the sauce, a bit of chopped onion with mushrooms add more flavour, too


----------

